# Red skin on paws - advice needed.



## Lewijen (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello,
My 5 month old Vizsla has red slim in his paws (see photos).

Any ideas on how how to control it?

About Charlie :
























Food - he’s on Orijen puppy food 130g x2 a day.
Walks - 35 mins x 2 a day (mixture of asphalt paths and grass.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Is he licking them a lot? Looks almost like lick granulomas. Very common when they have itchy feet. If so you will need an e collar to prevent further licking and treatment to heal the wounds. Then figure out what is causing the itchiness. It could be anything from seasonal allergies , food, dust , etc just like humans.


----------



## Ambertab (Oct 14, 2021)

Lewijen said:


> Hello,
> My 5 month old Vizsla has red slim in his paws (see photos).
> 
> Any ideas on how how to control it?
> ...


Any plants similar to poison ivy in the grass area ? could be just a seedlings size if grass is cut short.


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Is he licking them a lot? Looks almost like lick granulomas. Very common when they have itchy feet. If so you will need an e collar to prevent further licking and treatment to heal the wounds. Then figure out what is causing the itchiness. It could be anything from seasonal allergies , food, dust , etc just like humans.


I would recommend a blood-protein test - if it is on the lower side, feed him raw meet at least 70% of diet, add some Omega 3. The raw diet saved my baby's life. Once he is eating right it is easier to look into this problem if he still will have it.


----------

